# NASCAR Record Settings



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

I was just curious on what you guys do for your SP for NASCAR. How long to you record past the actual time of the race and stuff like this, thanks!


----------



## wonky67 (Jan 18, 2006)

90 minutes. Rarely does a race go over that....


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

For the actual Season Pass..this comes up yearly and there's no perfect fix. I use a Wishlist for Nextel Cup with a Type:Live Event. This usually cuts it down to Qualifying, NC Race, NC Rewind on Speed. So even then I don't do Auto-Record but mainly select the race every week.

And yeah my pad is usually an hour or hour and a half.


----------



## MAPits (Jan 14, 2003)

I go 3 hours. True most races end close to on time but if your not home and there a rain delay or a red flag....on time goes right out the window.
I make sure there's no conflicts. And the time/space is not an issue for me.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

I had a SP last year and it ALWAYS missed the Busch race. I finally figured out that the SP'es are channel specific. So this year I did a wishlist like PeteEMT however mine is for "nascar racing". I think it will work alot better and since I go through my "to do list" every other week or so I can manually delete the truck races the wishlist will want to record.

Just remember that if you want all three major series, can the SP and go with a Wishlist.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Guys, Daytona is not too far away..........


----------



## Nikolei (Dec 15, 2005)

Go Earnhardt!


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

The last 5 years have treated me well with a 30 minute extention. This excludes rain delays which even the max 3 hours can't help in many cases.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

PeteEMT said:


> For the actual Season Pass..this comes up yearly and there's no perfect fix. I use a Wishlist for Nextel Cup with a Type:Live Event. This usually cuts it down to Qualifying, NC Race, NC Rewind on Speed. So even then I don't do Auto-Record but mainly select the race every week.
> 
> And yeah my pad is usually an hour or hour and a half.


With this setup will you get the bud shootout that's coming up in a couple weeks? My "Nascar Racing" wishlist caught it.

Just curious


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

The Bud Shootout was rained out on Saturday Night. It will be ran today (Sunday Feb 12) at 4:00 EST, on TNT. 

Daytona qualifying will be held today as well, at it previously scheduled time.


----------

